# Smoking a whole chicken on Masterbuilt smoker



## diesel0309 (Mar 5, 2015)

New to the forums but a HUGE foodie and have been cooking my entire life. We have 6" of snow in Texas today and I wanted to cook some chicken and dumplings for tonight. To start with, I have a 30" Masterbuilt electric smoker that I like to use sometimes. Picked up a 5.5 lb while chicken yesterday and began to prep. I melted 1 cup of salted butter then combined 2tbls of Saltgrass seasoning, 1tbls of Tony Chachere's seasoning, 1tsp of Worcestershire sauce, 1 cup chicken stock, 1tblsp smoked paprika, 1tblsp garlic powder into a pot and brought to a boil. I let come to room temp for injecting the bird. This was a 24 soak and brineing will work too but I lake FLAVOR! Ha! Set the smoker at 275 then waited until the internal temp of the dark meat reached 175. I used Myron Mixons champion mix pellets for the smoke and added it once every 45 min. 
The chicken turned out perfectly! The only way I have had better was frying one and the skin turned out nicely crisp! Hope this helps anyone looking to do the same and I'm sure I'll post my next round of meat as well. 













image.jpg



__ diesel0309
__ Mar 5, 2015


----------



## themule69 (Mar 5, 2015)

WOW! That is a fine looking yard bird. We have a little snow on the ground here in Arkansas. When you get a chance will you swing by roll call so everyone can give you a proper SMF 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## diesel0309 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey David and thanks! Just finished up the roll call. It's pretty crazy. I have 4" here and a city over in Grapevine accumulated 7"!!! Been since the 80's since I have seen snow this deep in Texas!

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## diesel0309 (Mar 5, 2015)

A couple of questions....what is QVIEW and SMF? Just new to all of this. Lol


----------



## timberjet (Mar 5, 2015)

Smoking Meat Forums. SMF. Q-view is when you take pictures of the meat in the smoker or just generally when you document the occasion for us to all enjoy along with you. We like seeing pics of what you are up to. Sometimes it can help to see what is going on if you have a problem and need some advice too.


----------



## diesel0309 (Mar 5, 2015)

Perfect! Will give more details and pictures next time. 

Thanks!


----------



## foamheart (Mar 5, 2015)

Now thats a bird to take pride in, and I like birds!

I believe that rates Points!


----------



## diesel0309 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks FoamHeart!


----------



## tropics (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice job on the yard bird


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 5, 2015)

Excellent 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Crispy skin on a 275*F cook . . . maybe letting it go to 175*F IMT in the Thighs... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  way to go 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## minotbob (Mar 5, 2015)

How long did it take to get to 175?


----------



## gary s (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice Job, Have to agree with Foam   ---------------     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     Beautiful Color 

Gary


----------



## dannylang (Mar 7, 2015)

Diesel that a fine looking bird there, you did a excellent job, i bet it was very tasteeeeee.

dannylang
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









and welcome to the post, i see that you only have a few posting here, and i have not welcomed you here.


----------



## diesel0309 (Mar 10, 2015)

dannylang said:


> Diesel that a fine looking bird there, you did a excellent job, i bet it was very tasteeeeee.
> dannylang:Looks-Great: :welcome1:
> 
> and welcome to the post, i see that you only have a few posting here, and i have not welcomed you here.


Thanks Dannylang! It was fantastic in my cast iron chicken and dumplings!


----------



## foamheart (Mar 10, 2015)

Diesel0309 said:


> Thanks Dannylang! It was fantastic in my cast iron chicken and dumplings!


ZOMG!! No gumbo? I guess Chicken and dumplins is good enough though.


----------



## diesel0309 (Mar 10, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> ZOMG!! No gumbo? I guess Chicken and dumplins is good enough though.


Oh no....I reserve that for seafood and smoked andouille sausage! Ha!


----------

